# New MSD coil pack and new android stereo



## ice28720bounes (May 9, 2018)

Improve horsepower ?

I like your car oil cap , can you tell me the links , I want buy .

Thx

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 SM-N950U 發送


----------



## RichLo1 (May 31, 2018)

Where did you get those from? I like both upgrades!


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

ice28720bounes said:


> Improve horsepower ?
> 
> I like your car oil cap , can you tell me the links , I want buy .
> 
> ...



I got the oil cap from Bad News Racing, as well as the new msd pack. The stereo came from AliExpress. I have a ddmworks spark plug cover too. It's actually installed but covers the msd. I like that though. It's a sleeper. I also just got this about 10 minutes ago.


----------



## Arthurni (Feb 14, 2018)

What benefits does the msd give you overall vs stock?

Also what parts did you need for the Android install and does it function with steering wheel controls?


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

Arthurni said:


> What benefits does the msd give you overall vs stock?
> 
> Also what parts did you need for the Android install and does it function with steering wheel controls?


Most of these Tesla-style Android units come with a backup camera, wiring harness, canbus decoder, speaker (for the turn signals, etc), and it all works plug and play for the most part. I had mine installed in about 25 minutes. They are interesting devices, as I have learned. The steering wheel buttons worked right out of the box, same with onStar, and **** near everything else. Still gotta figure out the backup camera (I have not gotten around to working on it, as a previous stereo shop hacked up my harness), but I actually might do that today. 

I know you may want to use a bluetooth ELM device to use Torque.... don't bother, just get an OBDLink SX (The USB one) and route the cable under the dash to the USB port on the back. I works great. I got mine from Aliexpress. I recommend doing some reading here: https://forum.xda-developers.com/android-auto/mtcd-android-head-units-general so that you can pick a proper one. Mine (just my luck), happens to be a very rare one, but it's still mostly the same as others. Joying is a brand that people swear by. 

As for the MSD, I got it just to get it. Lol. It's twice the weight (roughly), and with the increase in power from tuning my car with HP Tuners, I figured it wouldn't hurt (and it was only $100... That is hard to argue with. Especially because I plan on upgrading the turbo within the next month or so). I do notice that it's much smoother throughout the 2300-3500 RPM range, but that could also be because of tuning.


----------



## Arthurni (Feb 14, 2018)

Thank you for the update, I saw the MSD and wasnt sure what the difference was.


----------



## Fierman911 (Apr 27, 2018)

I installed a similar headunit from aliexpress. I had to go to best buy and order an adapter for the stock camera to work. Wasnt a big deal. For some reason using att for a sim card I can only get 3g and not the 4g I was promised. What has been your experience on this?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Fierman911 said:


> I installed a similar headunit from aliexpress. I had to go to best buy and order an adapter for the stock camera to work. Wasnt a big deal. For some reason using att for a sim card I can only get 3g and not the 4g I was promised. What has been your experience on this?



Welcome Aboard!:welcome:

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Got a link to that headunit?


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Arthurni said:


> Thank you for the update, I saw the MSD and wasnt sure what the difference was.


No experience with this model here specifically but in general (and from past vehicles)ignition mods provide reliability over straight up output. Often times they might net a few horsepower on a Dyno but really they're peace of mind that when you're say "revving at 6000rpm on your upgraded turbo with a tune", you'll get the EXACT same voltage across every plug and throughout the entire power band.

Modern electronics are waaaay better than they used to but they are still generally designed with economy in mind, not performance.


----------



## Sandro (Jun 24, 2018)

RoninDusette said:


> Hooray! Best 5 minute install ever. Too bad it will be sitting under my ddmworks cover, but it's nice. Much heavier than stock too.
> 
> The stereo is cool. Works as expected for the price. Can't seem to get the backup camera working yet. Got the stock on and an aftermarket plus what comes with this unit. Any tips would be cool.


Hey when you put the new stereo in were you able to keep all the controls on the steering wheel and the voice control


----------



## RoninDusette (Aug 21, 2018)

Sandro said:


> Hey when you put the new stereo in were you able to keep all the controls on the steering wheel and the voice control


Yessirreee. OnStar, all steering controls, everything worked. It has since taken a shi+ because I tried to write a custom ROM for it and soft-bricked it. But if you get it, install a rooted ROM on it, and run a custom launcher, it's awesome. Looks SUPER clean, too. No branding or logos. Just a screen. That's my favourite part; If you don't know what you are looking at, it looks OEM, so nobody will try and bust your window to take it.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

got a link to the one you got? Any issues or regrets?


----------

